# Balanced Trainer Near Carey N.C



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I have a friend with a large mix who needs a good balanced trainer near Carey N.C. She is willing to travel. Thanks!


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

There's a Shutzhund club probably about an hour from Cary, it's more so central NC. Might be able to get some training there. https://www.piedmontschutzhundclub.com/


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

